# Digitrax 5 amp booster



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi 
I have a digitrax empire builder DCC set up with the 150 booster (5 amp). How many trains should I be able to run at the same time? I have the ability to run 4 trains simultaneously (4 independent tracks). For the fun of it, I had two trains running on each track (total of 8). After about 15 minutes, the system starting "pulsing", the controllers stopped responding and so eventually I just unplugged it from the wall. About 20 minutes later, I plugged it in again everything started responding normally. I did remove some of the trains so there were only 4 running. 

Did I overload the system or might there be something else wrong?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Does sound like you may have overloaded it. So you have a 5 amp command station and a 5 amp booster. Correct? How is your power hooked to the layout? By that I mean does
command staion power 2 tracks and booster powers 2 tracks or does each power unit
connect to half of layout and goes to all 4 tracks? What locos are you using? Are they 
sound? All that has to do with how many locos you can run.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Also your power units will get pretty warm if you are maxing them out.


----------



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Overloaded power supply*

For clarity, I only have a DCS 100 command station/booster so I have a total of 5 amps running the whole layout. My layout is the Gulf Summit and Susquehanna n scale layout. About half of the locos I was running have sound. I typically only have three running at the same time but all of the rest of the locos are on sidings. I will try to dispatch all those that are not in use so they are not drawing power. 

The GS and Susquehanna has an upper figure 8 and the lower level has two discrete tracks. Perhaps I should separate them and power each with a 5amp command station?

thanks
Steve


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would say with 8 locos and half of them sound that you were drawing real close to 5 amps. After 15 minutes the power unit heated up and started acting funny. I would think 
the power unit would shut down on its own if you were drawing over 5 amps. I have heard
of people installing a cooling fan on the back of the power unit to help in not over heating.
Heat and electronics are not good partners. Maybe try 6 locos and see what happens.
Watch and see if the heat sync fins on the back of power unit is getting hot. I have a command station and a separate booster just so they don't have to work so hard. My fins
run cool. And I still plan to install fans on back of power units incase I run too many locos.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It could be your power supply to your command station is being taxed too much with the 8 locos also.


----------



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

*power overload*

Mopac,

Will you please tell me what your command station and power booster are? That combo might be just the ticket for me. I plan to expand the layout a bit in the near future so I will likely need to increase the power supply.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,

I would recommend using a power supply like the Digitrax PS2012 20 Amp Power Supply I agree that at times the power supply may be overloaded. A 5Amp Booster would be Digitrax 
DB150 
If you decide to add a booster the PS2012 will be able to supply power to the Command station as well as the booster.
Vik.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I totally agree with the PS2012 power supply. I have one. It is a 20 amp power supply
that will power your command station and a booster and you will not be able to max
it out. I have a DCS200 command station and a DB200 booster. These are both 8 amp
units. Might be a bit of overkill but I am ok with it. I bought these new and the 8 amps
was only $20 more than the 5 amps. Those extra 3 amps for $20 will be the cheapest
amps you can buy. I don't like to max out my equipment. I have a boat load of athearn
blue box engines (they draw more power than newer locos) and I wanted to be able to 
run up to 12 engines because of 3 unit consists and I plan on 4 tracks also. It does sound
like you are maxing out with 8 locos
so you might want to pick up a booster (5 or 8 amps) and your equipment will run your
trains with ease, no maxing the system.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The typical modern HO DCC loco w/o sound will draw less
than .5 amps when running at a high speed, less as
it runs a more normal HO speed.

I have just poured over the various HO loco current
draw reports listed by Google. There are very few
that discuss locos with DCC sound current draw.
None are straightforward.

Has anybody done a current measurement of their
HO DCC sound locos? I suspect the draw will
vary with steam vs diesel, the volume and type of sound, the
bell vs whistle/horn/chuffing etc. so a measurement would be needed
to determine a max draw when X is sounding.

This information would be very helpful for those
planning sound and need to know amperage
requirements for their system.

Don


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Also there is usually a spike current usage when the layout is first switched on and you have sound locos on it. This can be at times based upon models be very high. Here is an article with some information: http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/nswmn/cb_sound_reset.htm
Regards,

Vik.


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

My layout is 20' x 8' "U" shaped with 2 mains, yard, engine service and fueling area, and 4 industries. I utilize the Digitrax DB150, and DCS200 Command Stations powered by the PS2012 20 Amp Power Supply. I run as many as 19 engines simultaneously of which up to 12 are Sound Units and have never had an issue...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Steve, since we are spending your money for a booster and a 20 amp power supply,
also get a PM42 for a circuit breaker to your tracks. 5 or 8 amps will or can weld your
loco wheels to the track if you have a derail and it causes a short.. It will at least pit the wheels. The PM42 has 4 terminals and you could put one to each track. It seems like they run around $50. I only buy Digitrax products when I can get about 25% off
of list price. They do give model railroad clubs 28% off, that would probably be the most you can get off on new equipment.


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

MOPAC, actually have a PM42 in the plan (also sitting in a drawer at the moment) just haven't taken the time to install yet...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My stuff is in boxes now. Ready soon to build my dream layout. Those PM 42s are great power management tools. Worth the money. I guess too many amps could smoke a decoder also in a short situation. Say you have 4 sections or 4 separate tracks and you
have 5 amp power unit hooked up to all 4 and you are not running anything on 3 of them
and no PM42 you will have 5 amps on the used section and that is way more than you need. With the PM42 you can set each section to blow at 2 amps or 3 amps or what ever you want. They are adjustable.


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sounds great... I have the "outside" main powered by the DB150 via BUS wires and the other main and yards powered by the DCS200 via another set of BUS wires. I will purpose to get the PM42 up and running quickly... Thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't done it yet but I hear you can hook up both of your power units to a single
PM42. Not to same terminals though. And you could run one output to outside main
and run one to inside main and run one to yard. You don't have to use all 4 outputs.
Instructions are with the PM42. Having your layout divided into sections helps to
narrow down where the short is.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

And that 'extra' PM42 output can be used as a reverse loop controller.

Very useful device.

High amperage DCC track power must be handled
with care. A full 20 amps on the track could
do damage. Block management is a must.

Don


----------

